# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Masstech thông báo tuyển dụng nhân viên kinh doanh

## MassTech

*NHÂN VIÊN KINH DOANH (CAD/CAM) – LƯƠNG THƯỞNG HẤP DẪN
Account Manager (CAD/CAM)*
Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh, chúng tôi đang tìm kiếm những tài năng trong lĩnh vực phát triển thị trường các giải pháp công nghệ CAD/CAM như sau:

*MÔ TẢ CÔNG VIỆC*

• Mức lương hấp dẫn, chế độ đãi ngộ thỏa đáng về lương thưởng
• Làm việc tại Hà Nội
• Được hãng Siemens đào tạo chuyên nghiệp về sản phẩm phần mềm và kinh doanh
• Cơ hội đi công tác nước ngoài (Singapore, Hồng Kông, Thái Lan, Malaysia v.v…)
• Được làm việc trong môi trường quốc tế năng động, chuyên nghiệp, nhiều thử thách. Có nhiều cơ hội học tập và phát huy tối đa năng lực bản thân.
• Được trang bị các thiết bị hỗ trợ công việc.
• Nghỉ 12 ngày phép/năm hưởng lương và các ngày lễ theo duy định của nhà nước. Chính sách phúc lợi theo đúng quy định của Luật Lao động.

*QUYỀN LỢI ĐƯỢC HƯỞNG*

• Mức lương hấp dẫn, chế độ đãi ngộ thỏa đáng về lương thưởng
• Làm việc tại Hà Nội
• Được hãng Siemens đào tạo chuyên nghiệp về sản phẩm phần mềm và kinh doanh
• Cơ hội đi công tác nước ngoài (Singapore, Hồng Kông, Thái Lan, Malaysia v.v…)
• Được làm việc trong môi trường quốc tế năng động, chuyên nghiệp, nhiều thử thách. Có nhiều cơ hội học tập và phát huy tối đa năng lực bản thân.
• Được trang bị các thiết bị hỗ trợ công việc.
• Nghỉ 12 ngày phép/năm hưởng lương và các ngày lễ theo duy định của nhà nước. Chính sách phúc lợi theo đúng quy định của Luật Lao động.

*YÊU CẦU TUYỂN DỤNG*

• Tốt nghiệp đại học chuyên ngành quản trị kinh doanh, marketing hoặc các trường Đại học kỹ thuật khoa cơ khí, tự động hóa, động lực, công nghệ thông tin;
• Hiểu biết và có kinh nghiệm về phần mềm CAD/CAM và có kinh nghiệm về lĩnh vực sản xuất cơ khí, điện tử, tự động hóa hoặc trong lĩnh vực phần mềm bản quyền;
• Kinh nghiệm kinh doanh từ 1 năm trở lên;
• Kỹ năng giao tiếp, trình bày, thuyết trình tốt
• Kỹ năng lập báo cáo, kỹ năng tin học văn phòng (MS Word, Excel, PowerPoint) tốt
• Nhiệt tình, tâm huyết với ngành;
• Nhanh nhẹn, có thể làm việc độc lập và theo nhóm;
• Sẵn sàng đi công tác khi có yêu cầu;
• Giao tiếp Tiếng Anh, Tiếng Nhật hoặc Tiếng Hàn tốt là một lợi thế. 

*NỘP HỒ SƠ*

- Gửi CV qua email đến địa chỉ: hr@masstech.vn
- Cung cấp đầy đủ thông tin về số năm kinh nghiệm, mức lương mong muốn và số điện thoại di động - email liên hệ.
- Ưu tiên những hồ sơ nộp sớm.
- Sẽ hoàn thiện hồ sơ sau đối với ứng viên trúng tuyển.
- Tham khảo thêm thông tin: http://www.facebook.com/Solid-Edge-Vietn...662500880/

----------

